# Solved: Office X on Mac 10.3.9 crashes



## johnact (Jan 28, 2009)

Have a Emac with 10.3.9 installed 
When I start word it crashes with EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001) and KERN_PROTECTION_FAILED (0x00002) at 0x00000000 

Originally it would crash when scrolling in document - now will not open at all 
and Excel is doing the same 

Have tried replacing Fonts, and fixing disk permissions and finally tried a Archive and install 

Any suggestions would be help full !

as this is now taking way to much time to fix 

Thanks for your help 

johnact


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If you create a new temporary user account and then start Office while logged into that user, does the problem occur there also?


----------



## johnact (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi - Yes I had read that on another site , but No this did not solve the problem. 

johnact


----------



## MacGuyver (Sep 12, 2007)

Two things to try (and forgive me if you have already heard these):

#1 - Clean the system/font caches with OnyX 1.5.3. You can download a copy (free) for OS 10.3.9 here:
http://www.titanium.free.fr/dl/103/OnyX_153.zip
For more info about OnyX, here is their home page:
http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs2/english/onyx_panther.html

BACKUP your computer before using this (or at least your important files). I have never had a problem clearing cache with OnyX, but you can never be too safe.

Click OnyX's "Cleaning" tab. UNCHECK everything except "User Cache", "System Cache" and "Font Cache". Now click Execute. When finished, restart the computer. You could try doing the Font Cache first and then adding the User/System Caches if that doesn't work. If you get real desperate you can select "Clear All" under SystemCache too.

If caches do not correct the problem, move to #2...

#2 - If you still have a working install CD for your copy of Office X, you can run the uninstaller following the instructions at this page:

http://kb.iu.edu/data/aprq.html

Even though the uninstaller is supposed to move all the related system parts and preferences semi-safely to the Trash, I advise making a quick backup of your "Microsoft User Data" folder. This is located in your home folder inside the "Documents" folder. Just right-click on it (or CTRL + left mouse button) and make an archive. This will just compress a copy of the folder into a .zip file in the same spot.

I would double check that the uninstaller removed all the old prefs (Users > YourUserAcct > Library > Preferences). Look for "com.microsoft..." files and the "Microsoft" folder inside Preferences.

Once you have the parts removed, RESTART the computer. Then you can copy Office X from the CD to your Applications folder again and launch one of the apps. This should trigger the First Run script and hopefully replace the bad components.

Hope this helps...


----------



## johnact (Jan 28, 2009)

Just an Update and Thanks 

Finally I did a archive and install on OSX 

Did an un-install of office and reinstall - and from a good mac copied all the font directories that i could find and replaced on the rebuilt one.

Not sure at what point it was fixed but work fine now - apart from the original document (6meg) which I tried on the repaired Mac and one that was ok before - both crashed word - so i deleted the document and all is fine.

Thanks to every body that spent the time to read and reply to my question, I wish you all a fantastic year 

Thanks again 

Johhnact :up::up::up:


----------

